# SCA Texas San Antonio Chapter hosts Billy Sandifer



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Veteran Padre Island guide and guru Billy Sandifer is guest speaker at the San Antonio Chapter of the Saltwater Conservation Association Texas (SCA Texas) general meeting on May 19, 7 p.m., at Water Street Oyster Bar, 7500 Broadway.

Sandifer knows PINS like the back of his hand and is also an accomplished Laguna Madre guide. As always, nonmembers are welcome. A plethora of valuable prizes will be raffled at the meeting.

SCA Texas is a not-for-profit organization working in conjunction with TPWD to raise funds to purchase and permanently retire bay shrimp licenses and decommission bay shrimp boats. SCA Texas’ lone focus is toward improving the health, diversity, and productivity of Texas’ bays through the bay shrimp license buy back effort. The organization is composed of volunteers—there are no paid staff members.

Call Sean Hoffmann at (210) 296-7501 for more information.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

just a kick back to the top.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Back To The Top!*

The San Antonio Chapter of the SCA wants a BIG turnout for this rare opportunity to hear Capt. Billy Sandifer. Plan on being there!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*WSB meeting room*

Hey Sean,
Is the talk going to be in that meeting room to the right when you go in the front?
Do you have an idea how many are coming yet?


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Chicapesca,

Yes, the meeting is being held in the Party Room, first right after the entrance.

It's too tough to call what our turnout will be Thursday night. Wish I could accurately predict, then I could quit my day job and effectively pick lottery numbers for a living. LOL


----------

